# Help sizing gas layout



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone care to size this gas system out. I would love to see what others are coming up with because a very similiar system was installed in 2005 and the sizing was completely different than what I came up with. I was just curious what others would come up with.

Thanks for any help!

using 2006 UPC, table 12-8


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm curious to first see what you came up with.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Natural or propane? I add up 858 CFH not what you have at meter on drawing. What type of material is pipe? Finally, what pressure at meter?


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies,

It is Natural Gas, 8" Water column, Black iron pipe.
Use table 12-8 for the pressure, it will be a 1/2lbs gas meter.
Sorry about the bad total, excel was using decimals, hehehe.

Heres my layout...


----------

